#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-03
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey dscassel
#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-04
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dscassel> Meeting in 30 minutes!
<dscassel> (give or take)
<dscassel> Probably should've given more warning...
<genii-around> dscassel: In here?
 * genii-around makes a fresh pot of coffee
<dscassel> genii-around: Yup.
<genii-around> OK. Guess I can hang at work for a while :)
<dscassel> Woo!
 * dscassel is hanging out at Kwartzlab, waiting for things to start.
<genii-around> Making a Timmies run, back in 5-7
<BobJonkman> Meeting!?  I'm supposed to be making dinner!
<genii-around> Microwave!
<genii-around> j/k
<dscassel> Meeting in 3!
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Microwave! :D
<BobJonkman> Supposed to be fresh veggies with dip
<BobJonkman> I need to slice and dice and dip
<dscassel> All right, let's get this thing underway.
<genii-around> Anyone to ping or so on?
<dscassel> Mass call! DavidLevin james_w KombuchaKip oracology Jeruvy Kulag rgreening willwh bregma FiReSTaRT Kamondelious lborda ryanakca zeroedout cdbs kavurt sipherdee cyphermox IdleOne kenjy MagicFab starcraftman DarwinSurvivor jaguar khoover MylesBraithwaite txwikinger
<dscassel> Ubuntu Canada Meeting starting now!
<txwikinger> hey
<dscassel> Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2011-10-04
<dscassel> hey txwikinger :)
<dscassel> Feel free to introduce yourselves.
<dscassel> I'm Darcy, LoCo Contact for Ubuntu Canada and I'll be chairing the meeting today.
<genii-around> I'm Mike, from Toronto
<BobJonkman> Hi all!  I'm Bob Jonkman from Elmira ON, just north of Waterloo - Ubuntu Enthusiast
<dscassel> (If anybody else wants to chair future meetings, I'm looking for new volunteers. It's pretty easy, but I need to start delegating more. :)
<dscassel> Hi BobJonkman, genii-around :)
<DarwinSurvivor> Doug from Surrey (vancouver)
 * genii-around slides DarwinSurvivor a coffee
<dscassel> Welcome to the meeting, DarwinSurvivor :)
<dscassel> That's everybody?
<genii-around> Seems so
<dscassel> Release parties!
<dscassel> I guess we've just got the two.
<genii-around> dscassel: -qc is not having one?
<dscassel> I'll be throwing one Saturday, October 15 at Kwartzlab in Kitchener.
<dscassel> genii-around: Probably!
<dscassel> MagicFab: Are you guys hosting a release party?  We should get it in our calendar.
<genii-around> The Toronto party is on release day, October 13
<dscassel> Vancouver's probably doing one too, but they're usually much later after release.
<BobJonkman> Toronto apparently has one next Thursday
 * BobJonkman needs to read faster and type slower
<dscassel> (Quebec and Vancouver are independent of Ubuntu Canada, but it's nice to know what's going on)
<willwh> HI GUYS
<willwh> late to the party as usual ;)
<dscassel> Hi, willwh :D
 * genii-around slides willwh a beverage of their choice
<willwh> you know fine well it's coffee ;D
<genii-around> Hehe
 * willwh sips
<dscassel> DarwinSurvivor: Have you ever been to Ubuntu Vancouver's parties?
 * bregma shows up fashionable late and dressed in black
<bregma> hey all
<DarwinSurvivor> dscassel: haven't been to any of there stuff in person
<DarwinSurvivor> just constributed virtually a bit
<willwh> oi bregma :)
<willwh> I'm just running through the agenda notes, brb
<dscassel> bregma: Ever considered running a release party? :D
<bregma> I live in the back woods, I can party by myself but....
<willwh> I live in Victoria, and I should probably run one
<bregma> maybe get my daughter's boyfriend from up the line, he run Ubuntu
<dscassel> DarwinSurvivor: Cool.  They're pretty enthusiastic about their parties.
<IdleOne> dscassel: cyphermox is handling arrangements for the -qc release and I believe he will announce an "official" date tomorrow.
<dscassel> IdleOne: Excellent. :D
<genii-around> bregma: Blueskaj is up around Espanola, he might go
<dscassel> willwh: Yes. Yes you should.
<willwh> life is so busy atm - work, contract work, 3 month old... ;)
<willwh> I will see what I can do
<dscassel> Babies. Yeah.
<genii-around> bregma: ( assuming Ontario, sorry if not )
<willwh> I do have the perfect venue; http://moonunderwater.ca
<willwh> I know the owners well :)
<genii-around> Cool.
<dscassel> willwh: Do it! :D
<dscassel> Corey and Brian Burger are in Victoria.  You should invite them.
<willwh> funnny oyu mentioned that - I just IM'd corey
<willwh> he's probably stuck in a tree, or, mapping something, and very afk.
<dscassel> Heh.
<BobJonkman> Post URP announcements on the mailing list too, and make sure to get them on the Ubuntu calendar
<willwh> I will - as soon as I confirm with Moon.
<dscassel> Yeah, getting them up on the LoCo directory is nice, but I can do that if details are posted to the mailing list.
<willwh> great dscassel.
<BobJonkman> psema4 and I never did have our September Ubuntu Hour; I should ask him about turning into a URP in Hamilton
<genii-around> Confirmations from LoCo directory are way down for me from last year. One "openiduser" with a guest or two possibly.
<dscassel> BobJonkman: That'd be awesome.
<dscassel> genii-around: Nobody every RSVPs for me. Except BobJonkman and txwikinger of course.
<BobJonkman> It'll be at least a week after the KW URP, maybe I can scoop some laser CDs ?
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Sure.
<BobJonkman> Yay!
<dscassel> I don't have an ocelot design yet.  Holly may get her 11th grade art class to make one. ^^;
<genii-around> dscassel: I still have 8-10 official Natty remaining from when you were down last, I'm putting those on display as well. I'm not going to make a lot of new ones this time, got stuck with them, ended up putting them liberally on the corkboards and flyer counters around neighbourhood.
<genii-around> Probably make them on the fly this time
 * starcraftman comes back to life after a long public transit ride.
 * genii-around slides starcraftman a coffee
<dscassel> genii-around: Yeah, makes sense.
 * starcraftman hopes its strong.
<genii-around> starcraftman: Yes :)
<dscassel> My todo is list is: design and print CD labels (need to start soon, since they take a while to print), order cake.
<dscassel> I don't have time for posters, I don't think.
<BobJonkman> I'm not sure anyone ever comes because of a poster.
<BobJonkman> But they make good reminders for people who were planning on coming anyway
<genii-around> dscassel: I wanted to use this pic for cd art: http://fr3ak.deviantart.com/art/ocelot-76784799  but the artist has not gotten back to me yet about using it
<dscassel> I need to send out reminders to the usual mailing lists too.
<dscassel> genii-around: That's awesome.
<dscassel> I'd have to test it to see how it turns out in lightscribe.
<genii-around> I'll bug him again soon
<starcraftman> genii-around: damn, now that's some cool stuff. Can you ask him to put it forward for Ubuntu wallpaper, now that's something to get people interested!
<dscassel> Also, local reddits. Kwartzlab got some good uptake from using the waterloo reddit to publicize stuff.
<dscassel> I'll need to post a blog post announcement too.
<starcraftman> dscassel: proven fact, anyone nerdy enough to use Linux has to be on reddit :)
<dscassel> starcraftman: I'm not, but as generalizations go, probably accurate enough. :)
<starcraftman> dscassel: ya, I guess reddit has gotten a bit less popular among techies,  not like back when everyone migrated from digg. Feels weird hasn't been a new site like that to replace reddit yet.
 * BobJonkman is a non-reddit, non-digg luddite
<dscassel> I think a lot of UW students use the local reddit.
<genii-around> Sorry for lag, since I'm still here at work late, someone came by I had to talk to. 1 minute please
<dscassel> genii-around: Sure.
 * dscassel is periodically distracted by people here at Kwartzlab open night.
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Do you have any free cycles over the next week? Can I offload any of my TODO list on you?
<genii-around> starcraftman: I'll put it in my next message to him
<BobJonkman> Busy every night into the weekend; next week should be somewhat better
 * starcraftman has little to no time, full course load and interviews for coop. Sorry. :/
<BobJonkman> Send me your list, I'll cherry-pick the most lucrative deals
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Sure. :)
<willwh> starcraftman: news.ycombinator.com && slashdot.org - what else do you need?
<willwh> follow the folk you like on g+ ;]
<starcraftman> willwh: no thanks on g+, google knows enough without me just giving them my personal data.
<genii-around> dscassel: I never heard back if the Toronto video feed last time was good/bad/etc. Since it was something experimental I was wondering whether to repeat or not. Since the parties are all different days maybe not this time though.
<dscassel> genii-around: I checked in a couple times. Cool idea, but I couldn't make out much of what was going on.
<dscassel> genii-around: I've got a Kwartzlab board meeting next Thurs. so I can't really check on it this time.
<genii-around> Yeah that room is dimly lit and we didn't really have some focal point like speakers or displays, etc. Maybe for next LTS
<dscassel> Any other thoughts on release parties?
<dscassel> Okay.. FSOSS!
<genii-around> You need help with booth or so on?
<dscassel> If you're in Toronto or vicinity, you should seriously consider coming to the Free Software and Open Source Symposium slash Toronto Linuxfest October 27-29
<dscassel> genii-around: Apparently you need to pay for booths so we're not getting one.
<genii-around> Ah, OK. I think the FreeGeek gang is down there already
<dscassel> *grumble*
<dscassel> genii-around: Yeah, I heard this from Sammy.
<rugbeeprop> hello
<dscassel> I'm hoping I'll have CDs in time. Although I'm not going to blow my whole shipment on them.
 * genii-around slides rugbeeprop a coffee
<dscassel> rugbeeprop: Hi! Welcome the the Ubuntu Canada IRC meeting.  Where you from?
 * starcraftman wish they held more linux events like FSOSS in montrealish area.
<dscassel> genii-around: Otherwise I'd order a conference pack.
<rugbeeprop> hi Darcy, Tek here, Oshawa
<dscassel> starcraftman: I wish they had more stuff like this in Toronto too. :)
 * BobJonkman is sad that FSOSS/Linuxfest conflicts severely with unmissable family obligations
<dscassel> I've skipped FSOSS in the past, mostly because it's a "symposium"
<dscassel> rugbeeprop: Hey, Tek!
<dscassel> How do you feel about running a release party in Oshawa? :D
<rugbeeprop> lol
<starcraftman> dscassel: but symposiums are epic, they were on Futurama!
<rugbeeprop> great... who is organising it?
<dscassel> rugbeeprop: Although genii-around will be hosting one in Toronto if you'd rather commute.
<genii-around> Or failing Oshawa release party, coming to Toronto!
<dscassel> rugbeeprop: That'd be you. :)
<rugbeeprop> lol who else is from around Durham region?
<dscassel> rugbeeprop: I'm sure I've heard of someone else, but nobody on my list.
 * dscassel keeps a list
<genii-around> dscassel: I'll get in touch with the FreeGeek guys and try to coordinate
<rugbeeprop> what does it involved? I have never been to any release party before
<genii-around> I might also be able to raise a few Toronto FreeNet people
<dscassel> genii-around: That'd be cool. I'll need to know ASAP if I should order a conference pack.
<genii-around> OK
<dscassel> (brokerage fees cost a bunch of money, so I'd prefer not to if there's no use for it)
<BobJonkman> What's in a conference pack?
<BobJonkman> If we're slowing down, I just want to mention @chaslinux's Ubuntu Hour in Kitchener on Friday.
<dscassel> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/08/24/new-conference-packs-for-loco-teams/
<dscassel> (sorry, got distracted by Kwartzlab people)
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Great! Of course, I'll be out of town. Again.
#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-05
<genii-around> rugbeeprop: Basically you find a place to have it ( preferably with internet), tell all the people you know, try to get it listed in events areas of your local linux user group, newspapers, etc. Then hope for the best.
<dscassel> rugbeeprop: Yeah, that's about it, really. Just find a venue and meet up with Ubuntu people. :)
<dscassel> The only tricky part is getting the word out so people show up.  (It's best if you drag out a friend or two :)
<rugbeeprop> sounds easy enough, I could probably try to find a place, however, what are the timing, i.e. a couple of hours, half a day or a whole day?
<dscassel> rugbeeprop: Whatever you'd like.  Usually a few hours.
<dscassel> Also, it doesn't *have* to be right after the release.  Vancouver usually waits a month or so.
<genii-around> rugbeeprop: I've found here over a period of 3-4 hours that there seems to be a steady turnover of people every half-hour to hour
<BobJonkman> dscassel: have you ever received a conference pack?  I'm thinking things like banners and tablecloths can be re-used
<dscassel> BobJonkman: The banner and tablecloths are one-off. txwikinger has those.
<dscassel> I haven't ordered it before.  txwikinger got one for last year's aborted Linuxfest.
<rugbeeprop> Let me scout for location first, I could probably set something out for a saturday or something
<genii-around> If the fee isn't incredibly horrible I can put in
<khoover> did i miss something?
<dscassel> rugbeeprop: Cool! If you have details, email the ubuntu-ca list.  I can do the LoCo directory listing if you're not set up to do t.
<rugbeeprop> sounds good
<dscassel> khoover: Just the IRC meeting. :)
<khoover> dscassel, for what?
<dscassel> khoover: ubuntu Canada!
<dscassel> we do this monthly.
<dscassel> khoover: Ever considered running a release party? :D
<khoover> ...no?
<dscassel> It's fun! You should! :D
<dscassel> Where are you again?
<genii-around> khoover: We discussed upcoming release parties, and the FSOSS Linuxfest at Seneca, where we would like to have a presence if possible ( http://fsoss.senecac.on.ca/2011/ )
<dscassel> genii-around: re: helping with brokerage fees, thanks. :)
<khoover> eh, markham.
<khoover> just north of toronto
<genii-around> dscassel: No probs.. I can put in maybe $40-60 if it helps
<khoover> tbh, i'd probably end up heading to the seneca thing. rather close to my house.
<khoover> dscassel, exactly how would one host a launch party?
<genii-around> mom phoned, back shortly
<dscassel> khoover: genii-around will be hostping a release party in Toronto next Thursday if you'd just like to attend. :)
<khoover> that sounds much nicer.
<khoover> where in toronto exactly?
<dscassel> khoover: But more parties are also good.  basically find a venue and get the word out.  A party doesn't have to be anything more than a bunch of people at a restaurant/pub/cafe
<BobJonkman> khoover: Ubuntu-ca events list (including venues) at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca
<genii-around> Back
<dscassel> If there's nothing else, I'll adjourn the meeting.
<dscassel> But feel free to keep chatting. :D
<genii-around> khoover: I'll get you details in a minute ....
<BobJonkman> Gotta start dinner.
<genii-around> Microwave! ;)
<bregma> has anyone heard what the next Ubuntu release will be called?
 * BobJonkman thinks genii-around must be a bot
<genii-around> khoover: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/1262/detail/   is the details
<bregma> hey mister moto I'm a coffee bot
<BobJonkman> bregma: Permanent Penguin :)
<genii-around> Pangalactic Penguin!
<bregma> not Phthisic Ptarmigan like I suggested?
<genii-around> I just hope it's a penguin and not a panda
<genii-around> BobJonkman: I quite often feel as if I'm on autopilot, it's true....
<genii-around> khoover: My gf is making Ubuntu cupcakes, and there will of course be free coffee and Oneiric CDs, as well as previous Official Natty CDs, courtesy of dscassel
<khoover> so, having never gone through a new version of ubuntu, how does that work?
<khoover> genii-around, ooooh, cupcakes.
<dscassel> khoover: You'll get an update saying there's a new version. Just click the Upgrade button and wait a bit. :D
<bregma> ... on dialup the wait can be irksome...
<genii-around> khoover: Every 6 months there is a new release. So the idea of a release party is to have some fun, help people try out the new release if they bring their laptop/computer to install onto, etc.
<genii-around> Also of course to try and get more people using linux generally :)
<khoover> genii-around, aaaaaaah.
<genii-around> bregma: You're on dialup?
<dscassel> bregma: I can ship you a CD.
<dscassel> I don't usually do CD updates, so I don't know how well that works.
<dscassel> You'll still need an Internet connection for packages you've installed that are not on the CD
<bregma> dscassel, I'm not on dialup any more, and I get bulk CDs at UDS in a few weeks
<dscassel> bregma: Even better. :)
<khoover> my beard has dreadlocks!
<dscassel> khoover: Intentionally? :)
<khoover> dscassel, somewhat, they just naturally clumped for the most part.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<bregma> ... ah, another day begins
<kenjy> whats up guys, did some one call me?
<bregma> kenjy, about 18 hours ago, for a Ubuntu Canada meeting
<kenjy> bregma: haaaaaaaa Im always late dude, but tnks
<kenjy> who wanna buy yahoo?
<BluesKaj> why kenjy ? thay should give it away...bet there wouldn't be many takers
<kenjy> BluesKaj: totally agree
<DarwinSurvivor> I'd take their hardware. could always do with an upgrade :D
<khoover> DarwinSurvivor, you call it an upgrade?
<DarwinSurvivor> khoover: over the old server *I* have, I should hope so :P
<khoover> steve jobs is dead?!
#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-06
<BobJonkman> Apparently.
<Jeruvy> serious?
 * KombuchaKip bids farewell to Steve Jobs. Rest in peace. http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304447804576410753210811910.html
<willwh> yup
<willwh> terribly unfortunate
<willwh> for all the awful things some people liked to say - he made his mark on the planet ;)
<Jeruvy> well know I'm sad, I hated the man but he made me moola. ;(
<Jeruvy> now*
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<bregma> I just pulled the turkey out of the freezer to start thawing.
 * genii-around sips
<BobJonkman> Ubuntu Ocelot art, suitable for laser scribing on CDs: http://spreadubuntu.org/en/node/713
<BobJonkman> via https://identi.ca/notice/84456655
<khoover> oooooooooooh.
#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-07
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<bregma> for those who have not heard, it's ''Precise Pangolin''
<pangolin> I heard
<genii-around> Those things look weird
<willwh> hi guys - anyone alive?
<willwh> I have a quick question - I have a java application that starts via a shell script
 * genii-around waves
<willwh> I've run the startup.sh quite a few times
<willwh> now when I try and run it, I'm getting this int he console: .: 2: 3: Too many open files
<willwh> the scrip itself seems to set ulimit to 20000
<willwh> any ideas on how I find out wtf is going on? :]
<willwh> I restarted the box....
<genii-around> Maybe it's not closing whatever files it opens
<willwh> still same thing
<genii-around> Hm
<willwh> yeah it's real yodd
<willwh> I don't know how I even go about debugging
<willwh> any ideas genii-around ? :)
<genii-around> None that come immediately to mind. Looks like it stores someplace the files that are open. Maybe ask in java channel?
<willwh> ye
<genii-around> willwh: Maybe set in /etc/sysctl.conf the variable fs.file-max=20000   or so
#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-08
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> BBL
#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-09
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<BluesKaj> BBL ..dinner
#ubuntu-ca 2012-10-02
<_yac_> so i'm fiddling with xen in ubuntu server 12.04. i have a working bridged network setup but want to try a routed setup. is it safe for the dom0's networking to alter the xend-config.sxp to this effect?
<dscassel> _yac_: No idea. I've never tried to play with xen.
<_yac_> i'm pretty sure it should work, since my main /etc/network/interfaces on the dom0 isnt being altered
<_yac_> but i may have to add an interface in there come to think of it
#ubuntu-ca 2012-10-05
<BobJonkman1> New venue for Ubuntu Hour Kitchener, Cafe Pyrus.  Not many people, but bood gingerbread muffins -- more for me!
#ubuntu-ca 2013-10-05
<genii> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2582-saucy-salamander-toronto-release-party/    For thoose who might be interested :)
<genii> BobJonkman: Didn't realize you were also involved with MLUG until just now.
<BobJonkman> It's been a while since I've been to a meeting
<BobJonkman> When victorbrca (Victor Mendonca) first started it up, we were meeting really close to where I was working at the time
<BobJonkman> And, ironically, now Victor works only a few km down the road from here...
<genii> He's been following you! ;)
<BobJonkman> :)
<BobJonkman> We'd sometimes celebrate Ubuntu Releases there, but I think their focus has drifted away from Ubuntu as a desktop OS to more of a "Linux in the corporation" LUG
<genii> Ah. Was looking at their site to see if there was a way to let them know about the party here, and saw your name on the mailing-lists
<genii> And I'm like "Damn, that guy gets around!"
<BobJonkman> I'll send out a notice to the mailing lists on the Monday before the release. I usually include MLUG and TLUG on events that might be of interest to them.
<BobJonkman> No sign of a KW party yet. I asked about interest, and there's been no response.  We're a bit hard up for a venue this time (Kwartzlab is busy; they're hackathonning)
<genii> The big one will be 14.04
<genii> BobJonkman: I already sent a notice out on the -ca mailing list, as well as GTALUG and some misc others. But any you could add would of course be appreciated.
<BobJonkman> For a Toronto event I'd include MLUG, the Guelph list, the KW list, and maybe the London list.
<genii> BobJonkman: I have regulars that also come from FreeGeek and they spread the word too. I invited all the HackLab.to people again and Planet Geek. Also emailed an event notice to CP24 but I've done that every time since 10.04 and it never ended up getting posted there :)
#ubuntu-ca 2014-10-03
<genii> Toronto release party confirmed for Oct 23, 7pm on
#ubuntu-ca 2015-09-30
<bregma> just FYI: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams/MeetupProposal
<genii> If anyone is in Toronto area... Active surplus closes their doors today. 90% off
<bregma> whaaaat?  Tragedy!
<genii> http://twitter.com/activesurplus/status/649207460234969089
<genii> bregma: Yes, it's a landmark here for hackers and other electronics enthusiasts
<bregma> used to hang out there back in the day
<bregma> mind you, haven't been to Toronto in 15 years, probably why they're closing :)
<genii> Heh
<genii> I think these days people just order stuff like that from Alibaba or so on
<bregma> sparkfun.com for all your electronics porn
<genii> Yeah, there and digikey
<bregma> do not subscribe to their weekly newsletter
<genii> How does that meetup.com "monthly organizer subscription" part go?
<genii> Like, I wonder if Canonical is paying or what
<bregma> dunno
<genii> Apparently Canonical is paying, LoCos just sign up for what plan they think is right for them. so not too horrible
